
A Guide to Spam Traps and How to Avoid Them - r0h1n
https://litmus.com/blog/a-guide-to-spam-traps-and-how-to-avoid-them
======
throwawaykeno
TL;DR: Don't send email to people unless they specifically solicit email from
you and confirm their identity.

I.e., don't send unsolicited email.

I.e., don't send spam.

~~~
Gustomaximus
The more interesting for me was Recycled Traps. Often you want to reactivate
old users and companies have legitimate reason/access to do so. This part is
the more grey area and interesting to see the ISP inactivity rules.

~~~
darkarmani
> This part is the more grey area and interesting to see the ISP inactivity
> rules.

How is it a gray area? The ISP is telling you to stop sending to the address
by using hard bounces. If you continue to send to it, you are spamming.

~~~
IceyEC
Unless, like their example, you only send email occasionally. In the case that
you send 1 email per year, you could hit every one of the listed providers
without ever seeing a bounce.

~~~
Gustomaximus
Exactly this. A typical scenario for those not familiar is often a company has
historic lists a year+ old. The company has never sent regular emails and then
something interesting happens and you want to inform people that signed up for
news some time ago. These inactivity dates are absolutely useful for managing
this type of situation.

------
muppetman
I just signed up for their newsletter from a few spamtraps. I'm a nice person.

~~~
askldfhjkasfhd
Unless you have access to those spamtraps to complete the opt-in, I doubt they
will actually be subscribed.

